# The Best 22 Mag Rifle Manufacturer



## HighCotton

I'm going to buy a 22 mag.  I know some of it depends on the ammo, but what rifle manufacturer would you say makes the best 22 mag in terms of accuracy out to 100 yards and should it be bolt action or lever action?

Marlin
Savage
Remington
Ruger
CZ
Winchester
Others?


----------



## treemanjohn

CZ! I have shot one for a long time, and I even bought a second one as a spare. They're excellent rifles and very accurate


----------



## 311smith

I like the Savage 93 with the accutrigger. I have it in .17 but you can get one in .22 mag.


----------



## CAL

I'll take the CZ.


----------



## Tenderfoot

treemanjohn said:


> CZ! I have shot one for a long time, and I even bought a second one as a spare. They're excellent rifles and very accurate





CAL said:


> I'll take the CZ.



Yep. CZ's are a little bit more expensive, but well worth it. On the lower end, I like the Marlin 925M. Just depends on your funds and whether or not you want a rifle you can beat up without worrying too much about the finish.


----------



## jmoser

My Ruger 77/22 is accurized but I will put it up against any .22 mag at 100M.  Ammo is critical - may need to test 5-6 types to get the sweet spot.


----------



## pnome

I really can't make a comparison.  I've only ever had 1 .22 mag rifle.  A cz 452.  Love it. It shoots better than I do.


----------



## Killer41

I just got my Savage 93GL and love it, 5 holes touching each other at 100yds, you can cover it with a nickel.  I agree with ammo selection the CCI maxi mags work best for me, the winchester Super X weren't quite as tight


----------



## 10gaMafia

Henry .22M Pump.  Have a 4x Leupold fixed with see through rings so the  iron sights are still open.  Plenty of capacity too.


----------



## rawdawg2034

I have had good luck with the CZ. It is a bit higher than some but it is worth the money. If you want a wal-mart gun I have had good luck with the marlin 25 mag . I had one that was a tack driver back in the late 80s. I also bought a CZ527 center fire .17 that is bad to the bone.
Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## bowfish hunter

best ive ever shot is a marlin i can hit a bottle cap at 100yd every time


----------



## HighCotton

bowfish hunter said:


> best ive ever shot is a marlin i can hit a bottle cap at 100yd every time



The CZ is a bit pricey.
What model in a Marlin would you recommend?


----------



## Jayin J

Marlin 882 bolt Action, can hit a penny size circle at 100 yards


----------



## 1022

Marlin all day, I have a couple of the old 783s that shoot better than me.


----------



## HighCotton

Jayin J said:


> Marlin 882 bolt Action, can hit a penny size circle at 100 yards





1022 said:


> Marlin all day, I have a couple of the old 783s that shoot better than me.



It appears that Marlin doesn't make these anymore.  In 22mag, all the models are 900's.

Any suggestions/recommendations on the newer models?


----------



## hunter63john

I love the Marlin.  Probably the gun i have the least inested in with a cheap scope on top but can put some amazing groups downrange at 100 yrds


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

I have a Ruger 10/22 stainless in .22 LR and love it but was wanting a magnum.  Anyone know if Ruger is still making the 10/22 in .22 Mag?  I have heard they discontinued the .22mag for the 10/22 (becasue they couldn't solve some extractor /jamming problems) and I've heard they haven't.


----------



## 1022

The new Marlins will be 983 for the one with a tube ,that's the one I like,just never liked a mag sticking down on my rifles.And to best of my knowledge Ruger did stop production of a 10/22 mag, here's my old 783 we've been a lot of miles together


----------



## 6.5swede

I have a browning T-bolt its great,  ruger 77/22m and CZ's are nice


----------



## Wetzel

Another vote for CZ.


----------



## HighCotton

Let's hear about regular barrel vs. the thick barrel models.  What's the advantage of the thick barrel?  A disadvantage would be the extra weight.

Marlin has a Model 982VS that looks nice.  It has the thick barrel in stainless.

The Model 983S looks nice too.  It has a regular barrel with the "tube" magazine.

If I wanted to scope it, I assume all the fixed sights stuff can be removed?


----------



## HighCotton

1022 said:


> The new Marlins will be 983 for the one with a tube ,that's the one I like,just never liked a mag sticking down on my rifles.And to best of my knowledge Ruger did stop production of a 10/22 mag, here's my old 783 we've been a lot of miles together



What power scope have you got on the 783?


----------



## 1022

On the one it the photo 3-9x40 ...on my other one 3.5-10x45,really like both of them


----------



## squirrelstalker5

I have a Marlin 982VS with the bull barrel.  The factory trigger sucks.  Replace the trigger with something around 2 to 3 lbs and you will have a tack driver.  Mine likes the Remington 33 gr V-max rounds for targets and smaller game.  I've shot squirrels with this gun at ranges where I couldn't see the squirrel without looking through the scope.  I consistently shoot dime shot groups at 100 yards.  The only downside to the heavier barrel is the weight.  

My uncle and cousin both have the lighter barreled tube fed version.  They seem to be slightly less accurate shooting paper targets, but still shoot a quarter sized group at 100 yards.  

If you want a gun solely for hunting, go with the lighter barrel.  A squirrel won’t notice the difference in accuracy.


----------



## bowfish hunter

the marlin i have is a model 882ssv awesome rifle


----------



## JohnK

CZ's are nice.


----------



## win270wsm

another vote for Marlin here. course thats the only one I have.
Can't compare it to the others. I got mine off a buddy for 20.00 bucks.still looks brand new!


----------



## 1022

win270wsm said:


> another vote for Marlin here. course thats the only one I have.
> Can't compare it to the others. I got mine off a buddy for 20.00 bucks.still looks brand new!



I'd buy another for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr4shootin

another vote for CZ.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've been quite happy with my Marlin 25MN.


----------



## rawdawg2034

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been quite happy with my Marlin 25MN.



Yes SIR that is a keeper.


----------



## Cornbread-58

I've got a ruger 96/22 .22mag. I put a fluted 20in green mnt. bbl on it, and it holds a sub 1in moa at 100 yds with no trigger work. +1 on trying diffrent types of ammo. For me 40gr cci tmj keeps the best group off the bench, but I use either 30gr v-max or 30gr explosive jhp both from cci, when hunting.


----------



## Rev.432

Savage M93 with accutrigger, 22mag, toped with Simmons 3x9x40
scope. full camo, gun and scope.
shoots great.


----------



## Flaustin1

Anshutz if you can afford it.  I shure cant but ive shot one and its crazy accurate!


----------



## cameskins

I have a Marlin 982vs, with NO complaints. It'll tack with the best of em. Great time earlier in the season with it. Can't wait to bust it out again!


----------



## bfriendly

Mines the Marlin 925m from Wally world, I just now put an inexpensive Simmons .22 mag scope on it, that I got online for about $59.........so far it is Dead on at 100 yards.  As another said on here, it shoots better than I do!!


----------



## CMLanier

I've been using a Savage M93-22 mag with accutrigger, bull barrel and Simmons 3x9x40.  We have not missed a yote yet!


----------



## CRAWDADDY

Anschütz bolt action


----------



## Hunter Blair

i have a marlin 983 in stainless and a savage 93 w/ accutrigger.... both are bull barrels, both are extremely accurate, but the accutrigger definitely takes the cake as far as a trigger...I love both of mine.....


----------



## sawblade723

Mine is a Ruger 77/22 all weather with a Simmons whitetail expedition scope and a Harris bipod. My favorite rifle out of all I own. It will bust a skeet on a dirt pile a 250+ yards if the wind is calm. Very fun to shoot. Not real picky about ammo but I like the CCI's.


----------



## Buckhead

Another vote for the CZ.  I have the 452 American in .22 mag.  That rifle is more accurate than a lot of my centerfires.  It is a sub moa rifle with Rem Premiers.  Shoots a little over an inch with everything else.  

Also have a 452 Varmint in HMR.  If I could change anything on the CZ's, it would be the stamped trigger guard.


----------



## O-Country

Anschutz(woodchucker),if you can find one.I have one with a 3x9x40 nikon and it is unreal.Easy and light to carry , sweet and deadly to shoot.


----------



## fredw

jmoser said:


> My Ruger 77/22 is accurized but I will put it up against any .22 mag at 100M.  Ammo is critical - may need to test 5-6 types to get the sweet spot.



Another vote for the Ruger 77/22.  Mine is a tack driver.


----------



## Washington95

H&K makes a very nice .22 mag auto.


----------



## redneckacorn

This is a little off subject but has any of you guys seen or have the new Keltec PMR 30. It's a 22 magnum pistol. I saw it in my new American Rifleman yesterday. I sure would like to have one if they are reliable.


----------

